# Attaching umbrella to cart



## izmepeggy (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw this on youtube and thought this would be great!!! Has anybody put one on their carts? I wonder if they are members of the forum? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=degCnmUzS5w


----------



## Charley (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link. I agree that it is something to consider. Just showed my hubby the video and he says it is doable on our cart.


----------



## Sandee (Jul 15, 2012)

Wondering what sort of umbrellas. Beach size or table size or ? and what they are made of. For instance the umbrella for our table woud add quite a bit of weight to one side (I'd think - anyway). Looks cool --pun intended.


----------



## Charley (Jul 15, 2012)

We are looking at the size used for golfing.


----------



## susanne (Jul 15, 2012)

Keep in mind that the bigger the umbrella, the more it will catch any wind. I've considered using a lawn chair shade, which is rectangular and attaches in two places from the sides. The only trouble is that you have to buy the chair as well and detach it.

Here is one:

http://www.kmart.com...=32-141305606-2

and another:

http://www.basspro.c...f6-00007bf574b9

...and here's one suitable for Oregon rain! Heck, we could practically live in this thing...

http://www.brylaneho...yword={keyword}


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of checking out Big Lots...It looks like a simple umbrella that doesn't tilt..


----------



## happy appy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd be looking more at this type.

http://www.crocodilebaby.com/p-1500-umbrella-for-all-strollers.aspx


----------



## Katiean (Jul 27, 2012)

I think they look like beach umbrellas and Big Lots would be a good place to look.


----------



## Jules (Jul 28, 2012)

hee hee, it is Winter here atm, but I am sure I will revisit this thread come summer time


----------



## susanne (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's how Mingus and I handle the really bad Oregon weather:


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 31, 2012)

That is just too funny... GO MINGUS...lol


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 1, 2012)

susanne said:


> Here's how Mingus and I handle the really bad Oregon weather:


Haaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha I love Mingus! This is the best!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought I would bring this back this year..And I found my umbrella at The Family Dollar store last year .$15.00..61/2 ft Outdoor umbrella..I'm going to try it this year..


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 5, 2013)

I would think hard and long before doing anything like this, especially if you are thinking that your insurance will cover any accident that ensues because the chances are it will not!! I can see a world of problems here, honestly, and a wreck is the very least of them. PLEASE take care....


----------



## I AM Ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

I am on the forum. We are the ones who put the umbrellas on our carts and made that you tube video.Yes, you could have a total wreck, and yes, you put it on your cart at your own risk, But you could have a total wreck without an umbrella too. Make sure that the horse driving is very well broke.

We have used them on about 20 different minis in many different situations but typically we use them in parade and Christmas caroling situations. You can see more of our videos at this link http://iamranch.com/miniparade.htm The umbrellas came from Big Lots, and are just your typical beach umbrella.

Happy Driving!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm glad you chimed in..I think I have watched ALL your videos and really enjoyed them..Yes, I always desensitize my horses to new things..Our parade is where I thought I would use it..One thing my horses are always used to is, expect the unexpected..I may kick the trash can leading them out or in from pasture..I may have balloons in my hand leading them in..hehehe..My horses may think I'm crazy,but they don't spook at much..And they're used to umbrellas anyway..Thank you for replying to the post..I thought it would just be a hoot to have the umbrella on my cart..


----------

